# Offizieller Spam-Thread PCGH   (bald ein Ding der Vergangenheit)



## Christian2510 (5. Dezember 2006)

Zack!


----------



## Crymuffin (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erster.*

Mit Glück kannst Du deinen Vorsprung halten


----------



## Christian2510 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erster.*



			
				Crymuffin am 05.12.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Glück kannst Du deinen Vorsprung halten



Danke, danke, danke.  *verneig*


----------



## URSHAK (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Erster.*



			
				Christian2510 am 05.12.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zack!


Ui bist du toll, nochn Spamthread, zurück ins GMZ@pcg mit dir   

Übrigens, neue Design gefällt mir    

*test: http://www.pcgameshardware.de *; waah, besuchte links werden schwarz, könnten ihr das ändern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: offizieller pcgh-spamthread (celeron ist out)*



			
				Christian2510 am 05.12.2006 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zack!



gratulation zum ersten thread.

der gewinn:
du bist hiermit ersteller des offiziellen spamthread, den wir eh bald benötigt hätten *handschüttel*

(anm.: hab die überschrift angepasst)


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: offizieller pcgh-spamthread (celeron ist out)*

Ist Rengaru schon on?Mir ist fad 

@[beliebiger CO]:
Kann man den Thread-Titel nicht mit gaengiger Rechtschreibung belegen?Der erste Thread haette das imo verdient...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: offizieller pcgh-spamthread (celeron ist out)*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 05.12.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Rengaru schon on?Mir ist fad
> 
> @[beliebiger CO]:
> Kann man den Thread-Titel nicht mit gaengiger Rechtschreibung belegen?Der erste Thread haette das imo verdient...



so besser?
ansonsten einfach ne pm an den nächst besten co


----------



## Nakir (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: offizieller pcgh-spamthread (celeron ist out)*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> so besser?


Könntest du die Topic net in den "1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH" umbenennen?


----------



## fiumpf (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: offizieller pcgh-spamthread (celeron ist out)*



			
				Nakir am 05.12.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder in den "Ich will Schnee zu Weihnachten"-Thread?


----------



## INU-ID (5. Dezember 2006)

*1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



> (celeron ist out)



Wurde des nicht Zeleron geschreibselt?  :-o


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 05.12.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > (celeron ist out)
> 
> 
> 
> Wurde des nicht Zeleron geschreibselt?  :-o



jup, aber Zeleron ist bei pcg ja noch in, aber wir sind hier bei hardware - und wer will schon nen celeron? 








(okay - ja. nen celeron m wäre ne option und nen so478 celli zum braten würd ich mir auch schenken lassen  )


----------



## INU-ID (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> jup, aber Zeleron ist bei pcg ja noch in, aber wir sind hier bei hardware



Ähm, äh... aha. *nixraff*

Aber der war doch vorher auch auf PCGH?  :-o 

Ich muß also jetzt wieder 2 Seiten (PCG+H) abgrasen?
Wollten die das nicht zusammenlegen?
Sind meine alten Threads jetzt auch auf PCG? Kommen die noch nach PCGH?

Wird es einen "PCGH-New-Style2Old-Style Konverter" geben?*g*

Mir is das irgendwie alles zuviel hier...  

((( die Seite war doch gut, warum jetzt alles durcheinander werfen...? )))


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (5. Dezember 2006)

*[1.]Offizieller Hase/n/r Club #PCGH*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> so besser?
> ansonsten einfach ne pm an den nächst besten co


Das "o" am Anfang noch gross und es waere perfekt
 

Aber das Topic,dass Inu-ID angeleiert hat ist auch schick


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 05.12.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ursprünglich war es folgendermaßen:
es gab das pcg forum, u.a. mit der sektion "gott und die welt" und darin dem gmz thread
dazu gab es eine sektion "hardware" - im pcg forum.

dann bekam pcgh eine eigene seite. aber kein eigenes forum, dargestellt wurde nach wie vor nur das pcg-forum, lediglich der "service" teil war jeweils pcg/pcgh spezifisch.

nun hat auch pcgh ein eigenes forum bekommen - im gegenzug wurde der zugriff auf das alte pcg-g&w und auch den pcg-hardwareteil gestrichen.

deine alten threads sind also alle noch da, wo sie hingehören - bei pcg. genauso wie der gmz.
nur die querverlinkung von pcghw.de fehlt.
dafür gibts da jetzt n komplett neues forum - mit deinen neuen threads, wenn du  welche machst.


----------



## INU-ID (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> deine alten threads sind also alle noch da, *wo sie hingehören* - bei pcg.


Abgelehnt. *g*
Meine Threads sind (zum größten Teil) Hardware-Threads - und müßten demzufolge (theoretisch da logisch) auf PCGH zu finden sein. Dem ist allerdings nicht so.


> nur die querverlinkung von pcghw.de fehlt.


Oder das. *g*


> dafür gibts da jetzt n komplett neues forum - mit deinen neuen threads, *wenn du  welche machst.*


Weiß net, wahrscheinlich net... *schmoll*


----------



## Der-Aggro (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 05.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wäre schade^^


----------



## onliner (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 05.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schmoll net laaaaber net so rum hier *FG* , jetzt haste doch nen Grund mehr hier rumzuspamen  

*OMG* ich hab mich beim SpamOrn erwisscht ...hihi


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

glückwunsch!!!   
vielleicht wird deinem freddy ja die große ehre zu teil,
als erster überhaupt beim neuen webdesign gesperrt zu werden...   
aber du hast recht , gmz hat mir immer zu lang geladen....


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

P.s.: lol, ich verfolg 60% aller freddys in gott&die welt...


----------



## kadder (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 05.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: lol, ich verfolg 60% aller freddys in gott&die welt...



naja, so ein forum lebt von den leuten - nicht vom design, nicht davon ob es grau, blau oder pink ist 

Wäre schade, wenn sich die leute, die hier die Community bestreiten, abwenden.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Wenigstens gibt's jetzt google-Werbung.Besser als das alte Blinke-Flash oder was das war.Ich hoffe das bleibt so...


----------



## Der-Aggro (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 06.12.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens gibt's jetzt google-Werbung.Besser als das alte Blinke-Flash oder was das war.Ich hoffe das bleibt so...



die flash werbung hat mich auch immer gestört


----------



## jongerg (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 05.12.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> glückwunsch!!!
> vielleicht wird deinem freddy ja die große ehre zu teil,
> als erster überhaupt beim neuen webdesign gesperrt zu werden...
> aber du hast recht , gmz hat mir immer zu lang geladen....


Der Thread hier wird den GMZ NIE ablösen.

Obwohl vllt doch... vllt ist er ja irgendwann ganz am Ende...

Egal den hier lass ich mir erstmal nicht entnehmen.

btw. mir gefällt die Seite hier irgendwie


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 06.12.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. mir gefällt die Seite hier irgendwie


Liegt nicht zufaellig am Topic,oder?


----------



## skicu (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 05.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich seh das eher so: Bisher waren wir alle im großen pcg Forum und jetzt gibts eben ein nagelneues pcgh Forum. Das pcg Forum ist deswegen ja immer noch da...

(Ich seh das so, weil ich bisher alles über pcgames.de angesehen hab, nicht über pcghw.de. Auf der Seite hier war ich vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal und da war ich nicht im Forum - diese frühere Querverlinkung von pcghw.de zum pcg Forum hab ich nie live gesehen...)


----------



## jongerg (6. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 06.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 06.12.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch auch.
Bin aber grad irgendwie am überlegen die GMZ-Kollegen hier rüber zu locken.

Hat jmd Einwände? ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 06.12.2006 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 06.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab was dagegen.


und es ist wirkungsvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



endlich mal n anwendungsgebiet für die co rechte


----------



## Gunter (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 07.12.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 06.12.2006 22:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich finds ebenfalls überflüssig.


----------



## bierchen (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: offizieller pcgh-spamthread (celeron ist out)*



			
				Nakir am 05.12.2006 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 05.12.2006 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl *auf die Titel der Beiträge schau*


----------



## INU-ID (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Würde dann mal bitte ein CC/CO/Admin (usw) den Threadtitel in "1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH" ändern - bitte?

*Edit:* bierchen du Bumsi, mach doch ma.


----------



## bierchen (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 07.12.2006 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde dann mal bitte ein CC/CO/Admin (usw) den Threadtitel in "1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH" ändern - bitte?
> 
> *Edit:* bierchen du Bumsi, mach doch ma.


Jawohl, Ja!


----------



## INU-ID (7. Dezember 2006)

*1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 05.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: lol, ich verfolg 60% aller freddys in gott&die welt...



korrektur:
71,428571428571428571428571428571%
 

p.s.: kann man hier irgendwie rechnungen ausführen???  
p.p.s.:für die klugscheißer, ja, das is periodisch...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

ich glaube, das hier ist der freddy,
der in der pcgh-com-geschichte am häufigsten den namen gewechselt hat....
       :-o


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 07.12.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 05.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p.p.p.s.:noch nie hat eine signatur besser/schlechter (relativ) gepasst:


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Jahhh  
Inu,machste jetzt mit im Club?


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

ieeeeeeeeeeh, wasn das hier? 


hädded ihr den thread nich anders nennen müssen? jetzt muss ich ja pcg, kz, videogameszone und hier regelmäßig nachgucken  


aber egal, dann steigt meine postinganzahl halt noch schneller


----------



## Nakir (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Juhuuu
endlich eine Zweigstelle in meinem PCGH-Forum


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 07.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuuu
> endlich eine Zweigstelle in meinem PCGH-Forum


deins? na wenn das deins ist....


AUF IIIIHN!!!!!!!!


----------



## INU-ID (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 07.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhuuu
> endlich eine Zweigstelle *in meinem PCGH-Forum*



Ja ja, so fängt der Größenwahn an...


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 07.12.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 07.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er bekommt trotzdem nie und nimmer nen Stern


----------



## Nakir (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 07.12.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ja, so fängt der Größenwahn an...


Na wenn du Arschtörtchen hier auch bald gehst, wer bleibt denn dann noch? Höchstens Ruyven. Und Hook.    

Wer weiß... vielleicht wirds ja dann hier was mit nem Stern. Denn das PCGH-Forum hat momentan afaik nur einen Doppel-Stern. Und wenn er unter Stress ist, macht er vielleicht n Fehler und empfiehlt mich als Sternie


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

 
Die Blinke-Werbung kommt...und passt nichtmal ordentlich ins Layout(FF 2.0)


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Zurück zum Thema hier


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zum Thema hier


 :-o


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wollt nur mal hier reingeschrieben haben,damit ich den Thread bei _Meine Diskussionen_ hab


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheater 


@hobby:  welhce blinke blinke werbung?


----------



## INU-ID (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

*g*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Servus.... auch mal testweise hier, auch wenns mich nervt etz in 3 Foren aktiv sein zu müssen   
cu Lordnikon27
P.S. kein Spam, machs nur wie Undi, will den Thread in ,,meinen Diskussionen"


----------



## jongerg (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

reng, die blaue Eishockey werbung da am Rand.

So und weiteres... hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Vorhin war noch irgendsone Wiiiiiiii Werbung.


----------



## bierchen (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 07.12.2006 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gut erkannt.  



@ Nakir: Wenn Du eine Empfehlung für eine Beförderung im Sinne hast, dann würde ich die "Bitte den Thread ins richtige Forum verschieben" - Omails NICHT an mich schicken.


----------



## Nakir (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				bierchen am 07.12.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut erkannt.


Spamm0r hier net so rum, und mach lieber das, was ich dir aufgetragen hab!


----------



## balduin2 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Ihr arbeitet wirklich hart daran den GMZ zu überholen


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 07.12.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr arbeitet wirklich hart daran den GMZ zu überholen


hier will keiner den gmz überholen


----------



## balduin2 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Was dann? Was auch immer, ich mache anscheinend mit....


----------



## r3tr0 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Hasenclub #2?


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				r3tr0 am 07.12.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hasenclub #2?


nope, bloß ne außenstelle


----------



## jongerg (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 07.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 07.12.2006 19:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der anfang eines großen netzwerks, dass ich bald im ganzen www wiederfinden wird und mehrere Millionen Anhänger zusmmanekommenw erden und wir die weltherrschaft übernehmen werden mit Nakir als Leader. Bierchen geht nämlich bald an seinem größenwahn unter.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 07.12.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 07.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




abgelehnt, wenn dann sollte TBrain Herrscher werden, aufgrund des Namens... aber Nakir könnte Pinky sein


----------



## jongerg (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.12.2006 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir egal wer herrscht, hauptsache ich als schatzmeister bekomm genug Cash ab um mir fern ab von jedem Stress ein schönes Leben machen zu können


----------



## Nakir (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> abgelehnt, wenn dann sollte TBrain Herrscher werden, aufgrund des Namens... aber Nakir könnte Pinky sein


*Nurf*


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.12.2006 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pinky ist schon jong, aufgrund seines avatars


----------



## balduin2 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Und weil sich alle über die Rangfolge streiten gibts nen Bürgerkrieg unter den Hasen...und alle Hasen sterben infolgedessen aus.
Wird wohl nix mit Weltherrschaft


----------



## Nakir (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 07.12.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil sich alle über die Rangfolge streiten gibts nen Bürgerkrieg unter den Hasen...und alle Hasen sterben infolgedessen aus.
> Wird wohl nix mit Weltherrschaft


Achwas, das is alles nur ein bisschen Machtgeplänkel. *z00t*


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 07.12.2006 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 07.12.2006 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich dachte immer wir wären eine Demokratie  :-o


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 07.12.2006 20:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nee, eine demokratie wären wir wenn 1monat vor der wahl der wahlkampf beginnt und jeder versprechen macht, die sich toll anhören, aber kaum durchsetztbar sind. nach der wahl dann lassen alle die sau wieder raushängen und spammen bloß rum, statt ihre versprechen einzuhalten


----------



## balduin2 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 07.12.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ihr lasst die ganze Zeit  die Sau den Hasen raushängen?


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 07.12.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 07.12.2006 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja, so halb.

also solche posts wie vom pp im gmz (solltest du den mal irgnedwann mitgelesen haben) gibts bei uns nicht....


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 07.12.2006 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil sich alle über die Rangfolge streiten gibts nen Bürgerkrieg unter den Hasen...und alle Hasen sterben infolgedessen aus.
> Wird wohl nix mit Weltherrschaft



Hach, falls es soweit kommen sollte spricht Bierchen eh ein machtwort, und falls nicht .... egal, kann mich schon wehren und meine Interessen (die Weltalleinherrschaft) schon durchsetzten.....
@Nakir: netter Versuch   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Nakir (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer wir wären eine Demokratie  :-o


Nein, da muss ich dir, lieber Genosse, leider widersprechen. Wir haben zwar ein Wahlsystem, welches auf dem Mehrheitsprinzip basiert, aber eine klassische Gewaltentrennung bzw. Verschränkung, wie es in einer Demokratie üblich ist, haben wir nicht.


----------



## jongerg (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 07.12.2006 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist eh alles nur Tarnung zum Zwecke der Zufriedenheit des Volkes. So können wir Vorständler in Ruhe böse sein ohne dass es einen Aufstand gibt


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 07.12.2006 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 07.12.2006 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den aufstand hätte es schon längst gegeben, wenn nicht wenigstens 2 der vorstandsmitglieder was tun würden (wer als erstes errät, welche bieden ich meine, kriegtn daumen  )


----------



## jongerg (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 07.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.12.2006 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nakir und ich?


----------



## rengaru (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 07.12.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 07.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


falsch, hab ich aber mit gerechnet 

ihc msus es übrigens auf 3 erhöhen, hab 1 vergessen


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 07.12.2006 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.12.2006 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bestimmt Hobby der alte Streb0r hoch³


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Wir brauchen Kopien der heiligen Schrift(Satzung) und der Mitgliederliste in der Aussenstelle.Sonst ist's ned real  

Derweil lerne ich fuer Bio...Mendel'sche Regeln 

/
Lol,Der moechtegern CO schreibt streb0r und ich lerne Bio  
Schwerer Verlust...schwer,schwer


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir brauchen Kopien der heiligen Schrift(Satzung) und der Mitgliederliste in der Aussenstelle.Sonst ist's ned real
> 
> Derweil lerne ich fuer Bio...Mendel'sche Regeln
> 
> ...



Mendel ist der mit den Erbsen, oder? man bin ich gebildet   
ich schreib bald Chemie und blick mal gar nix, vor allem, da mir fast alles grundwissen fehlt (hatte letztes Jahr durch abschreiben ne gute 2 im Zeugnis, alleine häts für ne 4 gereicht    ) aber jetzt haben wir nen Lehrer der Gruppen unzo macht, daher geht des net mehr...
naja, wird scho... und falls net wunderts mich auch net, is bisher mein miserablestes Schuljahr überhaupt...
cu Lordnikon27
edit: tippfehler zu hauf


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Stichwort Chemie 
Haben wir neulich geschrieben.
Ergebnis: 4 zweien
rest hoechstens 4

Ratet mal um wen herum die mit den 2ern gesessen haben 
Exakt die gleichen Fehler gemacht und der Lehrer hat's ned gecheckt...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Exakt die gleichen Fehler gemacht und der Lehrer hat's ned gecheckt...



kann schiefgehen sowas, letztes Jahr, matheschuli, ewig gelernt, nur eine kack aufgabe net gekonnt... wollt mir dann ne gute note net durch die eine Aufgabe versauen lassen -> abgeschrieben... abschreeiben hat der Lehrer net gemerkt, allerdings hatte mein Nachbar irgendne spezielle Lösung, die sonst niemand so hatte, das iwie exotisch war... und exaklt diese, extravagante Lösung hatte ich mathe-noob dann auch, ohne es zu merken -> Lehrer hats beim Korrigieren gemerkt und uns vor die Wahl gestellt, beide nen Verweis oder der der abgeschrieben hat meldet sich freiwillig und bekommt nur ne 6... musste mich dann halt melden....  war im endeffekt dann aber egal, außer mit ner 1 hätte es eh nix an der zeugnissnote geändert.... ******* wars trotzdem.....
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.12.2006 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kenn ich aus meiner Griechisch Arbeit. 
Beim Übersetzungstext hatten ich und der Streber 80% Textgleichheit   
Gab ne 6 für mich ,die nächste Arbeit eine 5- und ne 4 aufn Zeugniss gekriegt


----------



## TBrain (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > beide nen Verweis oder der der abgeschrieben hat meldet sich freiwillig und bekommt nur ne 6... musste mich dann halt melden....  war im endeffekt dann aber egal, außer mit ner 1 hätte es eh nix an der zeugnissnote geändert.... ******* wars trotzdem.....
> > cu Lordnikon27
> 
> 
> ...



Klick   

konnte mir nie passieren. Ich war immer ein viel zu großen Egoschwein um andere abschreiben zu lassen   

P.S. ist das normal, dass das die Textdarstellung hier so   b r e i t   ist? Irgendwie nich so toll...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

und bei mir isses dann schon zu spät...

Ramirez rulezZz     

p.s.:wir werden die welt verändern!!!
oder doch nur das forum hier???


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

He Ramirez,
wenn du die Welt nachhaltig beeinflussen willst,melde dich HIER an.
Dann bist du Probemitglied im voll coolen Hasenclub  

Im KZ hast du die selben Log-In Daten,wie hier.Du musst nur eine offizielle Bewerbung in den Thread schreiben.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 07.12.2006 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. ist das normal, dass das die Textdarstellung hier so   b r e i t   ist? Irgendwie nich so toll...



Ist bei mir nur in manchen Threads so,  hier nicht...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 08.12.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> He Ramirez,
> wenn du die Welt nachhaltig beeinflussen willst,melde dich HIER an.
> Dann bist du Probemitglied im voll coolen Hasenclub
> 
> Im KZ hast du die selben Log-In Daten,wie hier.Du musst nur eine offizielle Bewerbung in den Thread schreiben.



hä?!
is des ´n yu-gi-oh! fan-club oder was?????
darf ich mich jetzt geehrt fühlen, dass du mir das angeboten hast??  
kann ich mir darauf was einbilden und jetzt wieder meinem größenwahn verfallen???

           


P.s.: GX-suxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 08.12.2006 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



p.p.s.: 





> KZ


ist eine geschmacklose abkürzung für etwas, von dem ich nicht weiß, dass es gemeint ist....


----------



## rengaru (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 08.12.2006 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein es ist kein yu-gi-oh fan-club. der club heißt schließlich YGO-Has(s)e/n/r Club 

jedoch sind wir auch kein club, der ygo hasst, ist eher ein überbleibsel von früher 

KZ=Kidszone 

und wenn ich mri deine posts generell so durchlese, passt du glaub ich nicht in den club


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 08.12.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich mri deine posts generell so durchlese, passt du glaub ich nicht in den club



das wär aber schade...  
denn überbleibsel von früher, jaja...  
...die kenn ich auch noch... 
...doch wie gesagt GX     

[was hier stand beweißt, dass ich manchmal selber nicht weiß,
was ich schreib...  ]

wieso pass ich denn deiner meinung nach nich rein??

...ach ja, eXtremously-dingens-bumens is auch drin...
...wer hätte das gedacht....

und was is an meinen posts so verkehrt???
ich laber halt viel und wer viel labert, labert viel sch****...    
...jedoch labert der, der viel sch**** labert, nicht automatisch viel...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2006 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 07.12.2006 22:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unser griechisch-negativ-rekord (wer ihnn schon kennt: ignorieren...  ):

bei 17 leute ... 11 fünfer...   

und des in ner schulaufgabe...  

P.s.: ratet ma, was ich hatt... ein tipp: ich war im schnitt...


----------



## Mister-10 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Kann ,man hier mitmachen?


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ,man hier mitmachen?



wo???

p.s.:du hast es geschafft bei zwei satzzeichen 50% falsch zu setzen...   
p.p.s.: GX   
p.p.p.s.:ich glaub das sollt ich mir langsam als signatur einstellen...


----------



## rengaru (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ,man hier mitmachen?


  


@ramirez: ist halt meine meinung, wieß ncih wie die andren das sehen 

Edit: siehste, shcon wieder son post der meiner meinung nach nciht in unsren club passt  

@meinem letzten post oder so:

die 3vorständler die ich meinte warn: hobby (der tut wenigstens so, als wenn er was tut  ), bierchen (ders halt der leader und der aktualisiert immer schön ordentlich, organisiert wahlen..) und NT (warum hab ich vergessen  )


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ,man hier mitmachen?



   

der war gut    Respekt, mister-10


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 08.12.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die exorbitante anzahl deiner rechtschreibfehler,
taten nicht gut daran, mir die absicht deines schreibens zu erläutern.   

ne, jetz ma im ernest:

*WATT ???*

ich gehe einfach ma davon aus, dass du mir sagen wolltest,
dass auch du GX zu tiefst verabscheust.


----------



## Mister-10 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann eben so:

Kann man hier mitmachen.

Hab mir mal erlaubt, in SFT auch nen Hasen club zu machen.

Wer etwas dagenhat, soll es nem Co sagen, dfer es schön brav löscht^^
http://www.sft-magazin.de/?menu=0601&s=thread&bid=10&tid=5319863&mid=5319863#5319863


----------



## jongerg (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *WATT ???*
> 
> ich gehe einfach ma davon aus, dass du mir sagen wolltest,
> dass auch du GX zu tiefst verabscheust.



Auf gut deutsch
*Du gehst mir (uns) auf den Sack (auf die Nerven)*
und deshslab bin ich gegen dich als Probe.Haser,.

Fertig.


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 08.12.2006 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man schon, du nicht ...

Und ich finde, auch wenn das hier eine Zweigstelle sein soll, mitmachen sollte man in erster Linie hier

Dein Thread bei SFT/ PCGames ist eh bald dicht... 



Spoiler



hoffe ich doch


----------



## Mister-10 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, der ist schon dicht^^


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 08.12.2006 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
das war doch nur ein ausruf der unverständniss !


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

100


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Mister-10 am 08.12.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, der ist schon dicht^^



Na klar du Spaten (an die Nicht-Insider: das darf ich übrigens mit Fug und Recht so ausdrücken   ) was glaubst du denn


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> 100



seht ihr, auch dies ist ein sinnloser post...


----------



## Christian2510 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Als Gründer, Chef und Schirmherr dieses Threads schaue ich jetzt hier einfach mal nach dem Rechten.
Gleichzeitig empfehle ich Euch AggroRadio Dezember 2006 mit Moderator binichnich und Siggi.


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 08.12.2006 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche meiner Posts sinnlos sind hab immer noch ich zu entscheiden  
Und apropos gibts hier überhaupt einen einzigen sinnvollen Post?


----------



## Rick64 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Christian2510 am 08.12.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> AggroRadio Dezember 2006 mit Moderator binichnich und Siggi.


Sorry, aber ich muss   .


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Christian2510 am 08.12.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Gründer, Chef und Schirmherr dieses Threads schaue ich jetzt hier einfach mal nach dem Rechten.




keiner versteht meine hintergedanken !!!!   
bei missverständnissen, krieg ich keine zeit für erklärungen !!!   
bei anfragen auf eine erklärung, werd ich durch ´n dreck gezogen !!!   
vorurteile scheinen hier ein prioritäre stellung zu haben,
im gensatz zu hilfsbereitschaft !!!   
und überhaupt: alle hassen mich !!!   

DAS ist hier los !!!


----------



## Rick64 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> und überhaupt: alle hassen mich !!!
> 
> DAS ist hier los !!!



Stimmt doch gar nich! Ich mag dich.   
(aber bitte nich falsch verstehen  )


----------



## Christian2510 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> und überhaupt: alle hassen mich !!!
> 
> DAS ist hier los !!!



Dein (offenbar) schlechter Charakter ist allein dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und apropos gibts hier überhaupt einen einzigen sinnvollen Post?



Doch, doch   2 sogar, einer von Hobby und einer von bierchen. Hier die Posts (Wenn ich mal zitieren darf ^^)



			
				bierchen am 07.12.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 07.12.2006 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

edit: noch einen gefunden   



			
				Lordnikon27 am 07.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> abgelehnt, wenn dann sollte TBrain Herrscher werden, aufgrund des Namens... aber Nakir könnte Pinky sein


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Rick64 am 08.12.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX,
das hab ich jetzt gebraucht...   

aber jetzt ist der mitleideffekt dahin...


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Bin ich ausversehen in den"Irrenhaus"-Thread gegangen? 

P.S.: 111


----------



## Rick64 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> aber jetzt ist der mitleideffekt dahin...



Da wollt ich einmal nett sein und gleich wieder versaut.


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Christian2510 am 08.12.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schlecht ist relativ....
                                          

p.s.: genau DAS meinte ich...  
p.p.s.: ein schlechter charackter wäre meiner meinung nach, einer der einen anderen in der öffentlichkeit mit voller absicht, von deren anwesenheit wissend direkt beleidigt  . 
und zwar aufs schlimmste:
der charackter ist wie er ist,
er ist nämlich das, was DICH und MICH ausmacht...


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Leute, die mit Smilies spammen, haben einen kurzen...

Ach und mehr als ein P.S. ist peinlich


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Rick64 am 08.12.2006 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don´t      be   
war doch nit bös gemeind...
...war ja schließlich ironisch angehaucht...  

p.s.:[don´t    be   ] das muss ausgerechnet ich sagen...






(flüsternd hinter vorgehaltener hand)war wirklich ironisch,
im gegensatz zu posts von manch anderen, die wohl (offensichtlich) meinen, was sie sagen...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, die mit Smilies spammen, haben einen kurzen...



auch kurz ist relativ...  
...er kann jedoch auch relativ lang sein, und dennoch kann sein besitzer minderwertigkeitskomplexe haben...


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, die mit Smilies spammen, haben einen kurzen...


Das wünscht DU dir wohl damits nicht so weh tut.....



Spoiler



Guter Konter, oder?


----------



## Rick64 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> don´t    be
> war doch nit bös gemeind...
> (flüsternd hinter vorgehaltener hand) im gegensatz zu diversen anderen, die wohl meinen, was sie sagen...


Weiß ich doch. Bin meistens  , manchmal auch    , selten   .


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Rick64 am 08.12.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin meistens   
grad aber wirklich


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



positiv...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, die mit Smilies spammen, haben einen kurzen...
> 
> Ach und mehr als ein P.S. ist peinlich



aber spaßig...


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja alles relativ ... nach dem Motto "Er ist vielleicht kurz ... dafür ist er aber ziemlich dünn"   



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wünscht DU dir wohl damits nicht so weh tut.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte MIR das weh tun   Ich lebe nach dem Motto: "mein Arsch bleibt Jungfrau"


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:20 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bin ich jetzt endlich raus aus em mobbingkreis???
dann bin ich jetzt wieder   ....
obwohl mir immer noch nicht ganz klar ist, 
welche meiner posts so unglaubich sinnlos sind... 

P.s.:


			
				TBrain schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte MIR das weh tun   Ich lebe nach dem Motto: "mein Arsch bleibt Jungfrau"



wahrscheinlich kriegst du nur keine ab   


Spoiler



das war auch gut gekonntert, oder??


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich kriegst du nur keine ab
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wenn da *keinen* stehen würde schon...


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> das war auch gut gekonntert, oder??



eher weniger, und jetzt troll dich


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Also Hasen-Vorstand muss ich hier wohl mal aufräumen!   


Hopp hopp raus mit euch ramirez und balduin. Entweder ihr macht im Hasen-Club mit/werdet angenommen oder ihr haltet die Finger hier stil!!!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Ramirez: falls du wirklich aufgenommen werden willst solltest du dir erst mal die Hasen-Satzung durchlesen, darin steht klipp und klar ,,....Wer innerhalb eines Tages mehr als 20 Smileys in ein und demselben Thread nutzt, wird für einen Monat von der Aufnahme als Probe-Haser ausgeschlossen....." Tut mir ja leid für dich, aber damit fällt deine mitgliedschaft wohl flach.....
in dem Monat lernst du evtl. auch keine Doppelposts zu machen, das mehr als ein P.S. ziemlich .... anders ist und man auf gar keinen Fall in einen Hasenthread spamen soltte, hier herrscht Recht, Zucht,Ordnung und HQOTP.

TBain: damit hätt ich wohl meinen 2ten sinnvollen post geliefert   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Hasen-Vorstand muss ich hier wohl mal aufräumen!
> 
> 
> Hopp hopp raus mit euch ramirez und balduin. Entweder ihr macht im Hasen-Club mit/werdet angenommen oder ihr haltet die Finger hier stil!!!




hab ich denn überhaupt noch chancen???
oder können normale mitglieder gegen jemanden stimmen/rausschmeißen???  

P.s.: das is eigenlich ´n spamthread (vgl. GMZ), nicht der 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH...
....eigentlich


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TBain: damit hätt ich wohl meinen 2ten sinnvollen post geliefert
> cu Lordnikon27



Welcher war der Erste


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ramirez: falls du wirklich aufgenommen werden willst solltest du dir erst mal die Hasen-Satzung durchlesen, darin steht klipp und klar ,,....Wer innerhalb eines Tages mehr als 20 Smileys in ein und demselben Thread nutzt, wird für einen Monat von der Aufnahme als Probe-Haser ausgeschlossen....." Tut mir ja leid für dich, aber damit fällt deine mitgliedschaft wohl flach.....
> in dem Monat lernst du evtl. auch keine Doppelposts zu machen, das mehr als ein P.S. ziemlich .... anders ist und man auf gar keinen Fall in einen Hasenthread spamen soltte, hier herrscht Recht, Zucht,Ordnung und HQOTP.
> 
> TBain: damit hätt ich wohl meinen 2ten sinnvollen post geliefert
> cu Lordnikon27



diese regeln treffen rechtlich gesehen nicht auf mich zu,
da ich zu dem zeitpunkt der 20+ smileys nicht mitglied bei euch war und somit die regeln (noch) nicht für mich geltend sind...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht nicht darum, dass es schon einen gab, sondern darum, dass dies ursprünglich der GMZ ersatz war oder noch ist...
...dies rühmt daher, dass der GMZ ja nicht mehr gespiegelt wurde und vielen -mir auch- zu lange geladen hat...


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> diese regeln treffen rechtlich gesehen nicht auf mich zu,
> da ich zu dem zeitpunkt der 20+ smileys nicht mitglied bei euch war und somit die regeln (noch) nicht für mich geltend sind...


Stimmt. Aber mit deinem Spam hasse dich als mögliches Mitglied gleich mal selber disqualifiziert.


----------



## TBrain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Textverständnis: Note 6 - setzen!  Link nur klicken, wenn du Ramirez bist ^^


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Und was ist mit mir?

Ihr wollt mich sicherlich nicht diskriminieren weil:
-Ich AGP'ler bin (immer noch)
-Ich männlich bin
-Man sowieso niemanden diskriminieren darf/sollte
-ich dann potenzieller Amokläufer werden könnte (ähnlich eurem Leader)
-ich eine Gegenbewegung aus entäuschten Ex-Hasen gründen könnte
-es noch mehr Gründe gibt (die mir aber nicht einfallen  )

Also?


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



p.s.:
rengaru hat heut 63 benutzt...   
von TBrian wollen wir mal nicht reden...  
die 2 fallen allerdings schon unter eure gesetze


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 08.12.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bin halt uffgeregt,
da entgeht einem das ein oder andere zitat...

ich glaub du magst mich nicht...
...vielleicht sollt ich auch deine smileys zählen...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> -ich eine Gegenbewegung aus entäuschten Ex-Hasen gründen könnte


 
Du könntest auch einfach einer der.... hm... zu faul zum Zählen, Pi x Daumen würd iuch so 10 sagen,anti Hasen-Clubs beitreten...

Ramirez: les dir meinen Text nochmal gaaanz genau durch und dann erkläre mir, warum das Argument ,,für mich gilt die Regel nicht, bin noch kein mitglied" nicht zählt...
und Reng darf das, wirst du auch verstehen warum, wenn du die regel verstanden hast   
cu Lordnikon27
btw: warum hab ich bloß auf ,,nur hier klicken wenn du Ramirez heißt" geklickt    komisch, in einem Tab ausloggen loggt mich in allen Tabs aus...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: warum hab ich bloß auf ,,nur hier klicken wenn du Ramirez heißt" geklickt    komisch, in einem Tab ausloggen loggt mich in allen Tabs aus...




Teamkill ist ein weit verbreitetes problem  

P.s.: ich glaub, dass war dein 12.er

aber jetzt muss ich erst ma was lesen,
denn ich hab vor so´m club beizutreteb...
...den kennt ihr aber alle wohl nicht...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 08.12.2006 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe mir deinen Text 4x durchgelesen und die satzungen 3x und???
ich fühle mich nur in meiner meinung bestärkt...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mir deinen Text 4x durchgelesen und die satzungen 3x und???
> ich fühle mich nur in meiner meinung bestärkt...


so wars auch gedacht, ist kein Auszug aus der Satzung, wollte nur erreichen, das du dir die Satzung durchliest    geschickt, oder?
obiger Text wäre aber so zu verstehen gewesen: viel smiley-gebrauch-> keine aufnahme bei den Hasen.... dachte, des wäre klar verständlich   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

weißt du:
ich bin dumm... du bist ein genie...
...du hast mich reingelegt... ....ich bin drauf reingefallen...
....aber da das ja nur ´n joke war, hab ich ja doch noch chancen...  

achja:
hab ma meine signaturen meinem vorhaben angepasst...


----------



## INU-ID (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> P.s.: das is eigenlich ´n spamthread (vgl. GMZ), nicht der 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH...
> ....eigentlich


Es ist was es ist, uninteressant was es, deiner Meinung nach, hätte sein sollen.
Und ich seh ein Topic welches sich "1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH" schreibt... alles andere is Woscht mit Pelle.  


Gesindel hier... *g*


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 08.12.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es meiner meinung nach, ein spam-frad sein müsste...
ich bemerkte nur am rande, dass es ein Spam-Fred *war*.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ein genie...


 Ich weiß....


> ...du hast mich reingelegt... ....ich bin drauf reingefallen...


hatte nix mit reinlegen zu tun, war nur ein Test, ob man so neue (möchtegern) mitglieder zum lesen der Satzung bringen kann... hat hingehauen....





> ....aber da das ja nur ´n joke war, hab ich ja doch noch chancen...



kp, kann ich eh net entscheiden, die Vorstandsmitglieder entscheiden das, und bei denen bist du glaub ich eher unbeliebt   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hobby hat mich doch auf die idee gebracht...
...und der ist doch auch vorstand?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Offizieller Spam-Thread PCGH   (hasen dominiert)*

*spielverderber sei*

sorry, aber nur weils hier zwei sterne-karnickel gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch sonderwürste gibt.
hab den titel wieder in ein "offen für alle" geändert, wenn die hasen hier die macht haben wollen, müssen sich halt evolutionär durchsetzen und den meisten spam produzieren (sollte ja kein problem sein  ), aber offiziell bestätigt und mit nem eigenen thread belohnt wird das nicht.


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Offizieller Spam-Thread PCGH   (hasen dominiert)*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 08.12.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *spielverderber sei*
> 
> sorry, aber nur weils hier zwei sterne-karnickel gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch sonderwürste gibt.
> hab den titel wieder in ein "offen für alle" geändert, wenn die hasen hier die macht haben wollen, müssen sich halt evolutionär durchsetzen und den meisten spam produzieren (sollte ja kein problem sein  ), aber offiziell bestätigt und mit nem eigenen thread belohnt wird das nicht.



ha, jetz kann ich glänzen  :
1.)Hasen sind keine Spamer...
2.)Außerdem brauchen die Hasen die Macht nicht mehr,
sie HABEN sie schon !!!


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Offizieller Spam-Thread PCGH   (hasen dominiert)*



			
				ruyven_macaran am 08.12.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *spielverderber sei*
> 
> sorry, aber nur weils hier zwei sterne-karnickel gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch sonderwürste gibt.
> hab den titel wieder in ein "offen für alle" geändert, wenn die hasen hier die macht haben wollen, müssen sich halt evolutionär durchsetzen und den meisten spam produzieren (sollte ja kein problem sein  ), aber offiziell bestätigt und mit nem eigenen thread belohnt wird das nicht.


Jippieee....gibt noch CO's die ein Herz für Nachwuchsspammer haben... 
*ruyven_macaran anbet*


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ramirez: falls du wirklich aufgenommen werden willst solltest du dir erst mal die Hasen-Satzung durchlesen, darin steht klipp und klar ,,....Wer innerhalb eines Tages mehr als 20 Smileys in ein und demselben Thread nutzt, wird für einen Monat von der Aufnahme als Probe-Haser ausgeschlossen....." Tut mir ja leid für dich, aber damit fällt deine mitgliedschaft wohl flach.....
> in dem Monat lernst du evtl. auch keine Doppelposts zu machen, das mehr als ein P.S. ziemlich .... anders ist und man auf gar keinen Fall in einen Hasenthread spamen soltte, hier herrscht Recht, Zucht,Ordnung und HQOTP.
> 
> TBain: damit hätt ich wohl meinen 2ten sinnvollen post geliefert
> cu Lordnikon27



mehr als 20 hiervon?                :-o             
warum das   

mir ist das 

 
  
   
    
     
      
       
      
     
    
   
  
 



Spoiler



*rülps* ich darf das 



*schrotflinte polier und KLavierseite raushol*

ruyven_macaran ich finde dich


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *rülps* ich darf das



wow, immerhin einer hat meine fiktive Regel verstanden   
naja, genug gespamtschreieben für heute, etz wird mit nem Kumpel Glühwein getrunken, n Film geguckt und dann ab in die Stadt


Spoiler



genug damit angegeben das ich ein RL hab  


cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> mehr als 20 hiervon?                :-o
> warum das
> 
> mir ist das
> ...


KoP war schon immer der Mann fürs grobe 


Endlich scheint es der Hasen von der KiZo ins PCG(H)-Forum geschafft zu haben. Gibt zwar noch ein paar Probleme, aber die sollten auch leicht aus dem Weg zu schaffen sein (renn ruyven! RENN! ;> ).
Naja, 90% der aktiven Haser sind eh PCG(H)ler...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt ma ganz im ernst:
wer hattn hier kein RL ???


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wer hattn hier kein RL ???


KoP hat keins *petz*

btw. Kop: Was macht eigentlich deine Azubine aus dem Büro?



Joa, ansonsten hab ich ein wenig RL (geh heut abend sogar weg   ), und sonst... Jong spielt ein bissel Footi und geht auch mal weg. Aber im Groben könnte man schon sagen, dass wir sehr Mama PC-Fixiert sind...


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 08.12.2006 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du anscheinend


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieso???
ich hab eins, und auch jede menge RL-Homies.
als ausgleich hab ich viele virtual-feinde.


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ka hab sie heute nicht gesehen 
wollt ihr am Mittwoch ne Kertze schenken 



Spoiler



ok ich geb zu die wurde mir vorher vom Kunden geschenkt weil Nikolaus *g*


 aber da hatte sie schule
und heute war ich 7:30 weg iner firma udn erst 18:30 wieder da
sie arbeitet von 9:00 bis 18:00 
*schnief*

ach ja RL
ist das die Zeit zwischen Internet und Arbeit?    das habe ich ca 6H am tag. Aber das verschlafe ich immer


----------



## balduin2 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Homies 
Hast du denn keine Freunde


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 08.12.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Homies
> Hast du denn keine Freunde



*ROFL*
ich denke, dass du nicht so dumm bist wie ich,
und genau verstehst, was ich meinte


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ka hab sie heute nicht gesehen
> wollt ihr am Mittwoch ne Kertze schenken


Schwuchtel....  



> und heute war ich 7:30 weg iner firma udn erst 18:30 wieder da


Die auch noch zuviel arbeitet 

*von 06:45 bis 14:48 gearbeitet hat* 



> ach ja RL
> ist das die Zeit zwischen Internet und Arbeit?    das habe ich ca 6H am tag. Aber das verschlafe ich immer


rischdisch


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nix schwuchtel nur verknallt   
zuviel arbeiten stimmt aber
muss morgen wieder los   
dann bin ich ja beruhiegt *g* hab also doch ein RL


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> nix schwuchtel nur verknallt


Komm, du willst Kerzen verschenken und hörst am Liebsten Musik, die von haarigen, schwitzenden, sich in enge Lede-Klamodden quetschende alten Männern gemacht wird (Manowar).




> zuviel arbeiten stimmt aber
> muss morgen wieder los


hihihihihiii
Ich hab nächste Woche mal wieder nur 4 Arbeitstage


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was heis am liebsten?
ich höre Manowar aber nicht nur 
*zum neusten päckchen schiel das mit Apokayptische Reiter, Kyuss, Slayer, Six Feed under und Cannibal Corpse prall gefüllt ist*


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Männern gemacht wird (Manowar).



was auch immer das is...
..is egal, denn nakir hat recht-immmer...
...ich hör eh fast nur Rammstein....
...Rammstein und Klassik....


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 08.12.2006 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du ehlender Schleimbeutel...





Das gefällt mir :>


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast ja recht - wie immer...  

du bist eben ein ganz ausgekochter hase....


----------



## INU-ID (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich höre Manowar


Uuuuh.


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 08.12.2006 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FALSCH

..is egal, denn nakir hat recht-immmer...

GOTTESLÄSTERUNG
das muss so heisen

..is egal, denn Rengaru hat recht-immmer...


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ..is egal, denn Rengaru hat recht-immmer...


Du armes  'chen hast es doch echt nötig, dich bei einem 14/15 jährigen einzuschleimen... wie arm...


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Ich war im RL  
Wow 

Feuerwehrweihnachtsfeier im Bowling Center Alfeld  
War spassig,wir hatten sogar weibliche Begleitung aus einer anderen Feuerwehr


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, meister du HASt ja recht - wie immer halt...


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 08.12.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war im RL
> Wow
> 
> Feuerwehrweihnachtsfeier im Bowling Center Alfeld
> War spassig,wir hatten sogar weibliche Begleitung aus einer anderen Feuerwehr



und hast einen eingelocht?


----------



## Rick64 (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 08.12.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> und hast einen eingelocht?



das ist aber zweideutig


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war absulut nicht beabsichtigt *g*


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

So, das wars dann wohl mit meinem RL. Die ganzen Spassbremsen haben abgesagt...  


gut, hatte selber keinen bock aber naja... -_-


----------



## King-of-Pain (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So, das wars dann wohl mit meinem RL. Die ganzen Spassbremsen haben abgesagt...
> 
> 
> gut, hatte selber keinen bock aber naja... -_-



 
nächste woche ist weinachtsfeier
*willd rumspringe*


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> nächste woche ist weinachtsfeier
> *willd rumspringe*


Nuja, ich glaub ich hol mir dann nochmal flux n Döner bevor der Affe zu macht...


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 08.12.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> So, das wars dann wohl mit meinem RL. Die ganzen Spassbremsen haben abgesagt...
> 
> 
> gut, hatte selber keinen bock aber naja... -_-



du hast ja uns,
und ganz besonders mich, großer meister.


----------



## Nakir (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 08.12.2006 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 08.12.2006 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bierchen...    sag er soll aufhören, ich bekomm langsam angst 


is ja mal voll lame, freitags daheim zu sein >_<


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 08.12.2006 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alle 10


----------



## jongerg (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 08.12.2006 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 08.12.2006 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich heute. Da war man mal 5h im RL und hier geht die Post ab   

Und ich wär eig noch immer da, da ists lustig und es gab kostenlos jede Menge Alk. aber ich muss morgen von 7 UHr bis 11.30 Uhr Autofahrn. Fahrschule-Autobahnfahrt. verdammte kacke immer am falschen Tag


----------



## rengaru (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

spammt nicht so viel


ruyven is ne spaßbremse

KoP hat recht damit, dass ich immer recht habe. wers nicht glaubt, fragt einfach hobby, der wirds euch bestätigen. wenn ihrs dann immer noch nciht glaubt, fragt meinen freund mister-10 

btw, hatte uach weihnachtsfeier vom fußball. auch bowlen. 

danach zu Mc Doof gelaufen, was zu essen besorgt, nen hamburger gewonnen, weiter gelaufen. dabei wie in nem schlechtem film vorgekommen.

voll windig, man sieht nur blätter in der luft, nichts andres. plötzlich fliegt ne zeitung einem kumpel gegens bein. der nimmt sie auf, todesanzeigen. in nem richtig schlechtem film, hätte jetzt einer von uns einen von den verstorbenen gekannt, war halt nicht so diesma.

dann hingechillt an ne bahnhaltestelle und auf die nächste bahn gewartet. rein da und ein paar stationen gefahren. 

dann ausgestiegen und übern weihnachtsmarkt, der größtenteils schon zu hatte, geschlendert. dort meine mutter beim saubermachen des grills (jaha, die verkauft da pferdewurst  ) gesehen udn weiter gegangen. ne klassenkameradin getroffen, die mit allen gerechnet hatte, nur mit einem rl-muffel wie mir nicht 

dann weiter durch die ciddü. irgendwann kam son kiosk, wo wir erstma 2flaschen wodka geholt haben (waren zu 6., ein andrer und ich haben ncihts getrunken).

dann weiter bis zu ner disko, wo die andren hin wollten.

da 3 von uns (ich auch) erst 15 (der eine sogar erst 14, viele denken aber er wäre 16/17) waren, sind nur 3 rein und wir andern 3 weiter.

direkt nebenan warn burger king wo wir uns erstma reingechillt haben. die andren beiden wollten was stinkendes um den wodka geruch zu überdecken, konnten aber nichtmehr wirklcih klar reden. also musste ich für die was kaufen, ohne genau zu wissen was (der eine meinte er möchte zu seinen onion rings "milk curry sauce" haben. ich dachte nur "Hä?" und habs einfach bestellt. kassierein hat mich nur doof angeguckt und mir dann "mild curry sauce" gegeben. der typ hätte ja auch ma deutlicher sprechen können 

naja, dann weiter gegangen bis zu ner tanke. da rein und ne cola und kaugummi gekauft, damit die andren den geruch endgültig los wurden.

während wir drin warn, hat meine mutter mcih angerufen und wollte wissen wo wir waren (da die bahnen nur 1ma in der stunde um die zeit fahren und beide die in unsre richtung fuhren weg gefahren sind, während wir bei burger king warn, mussten wir noch so ca. ne halbe stunde gehen  ), also gesagt wo und sie kam. 

während wir auf sie gewartet haben, nochn bissel aufn fußweg gechillt und scheiße gelabert.


war irgendwie funny, aber die besoffenen typen die einem überall entgegenkommen sUcKen d3rb3 


ach und ramirez nervt

und hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ruhig soviele smilies benutzen darf wie ich will, weil mir die probezeit schlecht verwehrt bleiben kann, da ich ja schon vollmitglied bin?


----------



## bierchen (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

*mit Anzug und Krawatte vorm PC sitz und Rausch aussurf*


----------



## rengaru (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				bierchen am 09.12.2006 04:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *mit Anzug und Krawatte vorm PC sitz und Rausch aussurf*


  


poste ma wieder jemand in unsrem eignen thread, da is voll fahd


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 09.12.2006 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 09.12.2006 04:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neee *dafür ist den Hasen ins PCGH-Forum zu verschieben*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 09.12.2006 09:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dagegen*

Guten Morgen.....
wuaaäääh, mein RL hatte böse Folgen, war zwar nicht wirklich dicht, hab aber Glühwein getrunken, der seit Jahren bei uns im Keller liegt und verstaubt , kp ob der noch gut war, aber etz hab ich dicke Kopfschmerzen    
dafür hab ich beim Vorglühen Crank angeschaut und mir vorgenommen die Szene auf dem Chinesischen Marktplatz nachzuspielen    wird aber eh nix   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Ich könnt mir eigentlich mal n Weihnachtsava basteln *KoP ärgern will* :>


----------



## rengaru (9. Dezember 2006)

*Guten Morgen Hobby *



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt mir eigentlich mal n Weihnachtsava basteln *KoP ärgern will* :>


wieso willst du damit KoP ärgern?


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 09.12.2006 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 09.12.2006 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil der die afaik net ausstehen kann   


So, alle mal bitte "Strg+F5" drücken.  
Mein Weihnachtshase :>


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 09.12.2006 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



süüüüß   

könntest btw. wenn du schon dabei bist, den Hasen in Undis Ava reinmachen, sollte eigentlich ich machen, hab aber kein Photoshop mehr installiert, und habs grad au net vor, da ichs so gut wie nie brauch....
kann dir auch nen Link schicken, wo undi seinen Ava hohgeladen hat...
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> süüüüß
> 
> könntest btw. wenn du schon dabei bist, den Hasen in Undis Ava reinmachen, sollte eigentlich ich machen, hab aber kein Photoshop mehr installiert, und habs grad au net vor, da ichs so gut wie nie brauch....
> kann dir auch nen Link schicken, wo undi seinen Ava hohgeladen hat...
> cu Lordnikon27


Welchen Hasen denn? Und welchen Ava?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Hasen denn? Und welchen Ava?



*Sie haben Post*

Wäh, muss jetzt abspülen und son zeug, Familie kommt heute zurück, kein Strumfreimehr   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 09.12.2006 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gar net. Hab mich schon gefreut...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besser?


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 09.12.2006 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jau


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Hab mir auch mal ne Muetze verpasst 

/Wah,das sieht ja total scheisse aus


----------



## rengaru (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 09.12.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir auch mal ne Muetze verpasst
> 
> /Wah,das sieht ja total scheisse aus


passt doch zu dir *an son komisches photo erinner*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 09.12.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 09.12.2006 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



photos? wo? würd mich mal interessieren, wie ihr so ausseht, kann mich euch net so recht vorstellen....
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## rengaru (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 09.12.2006 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von hobby und mir gibts keine photos. hab nur so eins vom hobby, da hat er die mütze bis zur nasenspitze runtergezogen, sodass man also nich sehr viel sieht. das was man aber sieht, sieht imho ziemlich  aus 

und von mir gabs mal vor langer zeit afaik eins im gmz, ist aber algne her und gut getarnt


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

200.


----------



## bierchen (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 09.12.2006 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, welche Mussgeburten Du da so finden kannst: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=1072&tid=2661748&mid=5207750#5207750


----------



## balduin2 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 200.


Das wäre meiner gewesen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				bierchen am 09.12.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 09.12.2006 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatte ich scho gebookmarkt, aber trotzdem thx   
aber da sind weder hobby noch reng dabei (bdu btw auch nich) und die würden mich halt mal interessieren......


----------



## Nakir (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

oh man ich bin doch echt bescheuert.
reg mich schon ewig auf, dass das kabel meiner tastatur zu kurz is, jetzt les ich in nem artikel dass ein monitor n USB-Anschluss hat und da fällt mir ein, dass meiner das ja auch hat, dann freu ich mich erst, dann fällt mir ein, dass meine tastatur gar kein USB-Anschluss hat -.-



Aber gibts da nicht diese Adapter?  :-o


----------



## Lordnikon27 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ich bin doch echt bescheuert.
> reg mich schon ewig auf, dass das kabel meiner tastatur zu kurz is, jetzt les ich in nem artikel dass ein monitor n USB-Anschluss hat und da fällt mir ein, dass meiner das ja auch hat, dann freu ich mich erst, dann fällt mir ein, dass meine tastatur gar kein USB-Anschluss hat -.-
> 
> 
> ...


ich kenn zumindest USB->PS/2 Adapter, dürfts auch in die Gegenrichtung geben.... glaub ich hatte sogar mal einen....
cu Lordnikon27

edit: guckst du Hier. ist halt auch Maus dabei, nur Tastatur hab ich bisher noch nich gefunden, hab aber auch gute 2 minuten gesucht


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 09.12.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> von hobby und mir gibts keine photos. hab nur so eins vom hobby, da hat er die mütze bis zur nasenspitze runtergezogen, sodass man also nich sehr viel sieht. das was man aber sieht, sieht imho ziemlich  aus



 
Ich bin wunderhuebsch 

/Edit:Vielleicht auch nicht,aber das tut hier ned zur Sache.Hier zaehlt
Raechtschraipunk


----------



## balduin2 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

So, seid einer Stunde ist hier Ruhe...war


----------



## DoktorX (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

 mein virtual dub mod is abgestürzt.  war grad am HdR aufnehmen...


----------



## r3tr0 (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 09.12.2006 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 200.


Postet lieber in den Hasenthread in Kidszone, damit wir da die 7000 vollkriegen


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 09.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> mein virtual dub mod is abgestürzt.  war grad am HdR aufnehmen...


Du auch hier?Lang nimma gesehen  
Die Jaeger der Nacht sind nun der ComGameState


----------



## DoktorX (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 09.12.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 09.12.2006 21:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin meistens auf PCG untergwegs ^^ Und im MSN oder ICQ bin letztens net mehr so oft...
Aber was mir grad auffällt: Hardware Foren sind bei PCG immernoch da. :-o 

Gut, das JdN in den Stats sind   Was ist comgamestate?


----------



## rengaru (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 09.12.2006 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist comgamestate?


guck ma den link in hobbys sig


----------



## DoktorX (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 09.12.2006 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 09.12.2006 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sagt mir net viel


----------



## rengaru (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 10.12.2006 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 09.12.2006 23:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das isn bf-clan


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 10.12.2006 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 10.12.2006 00:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht ausschliesslich.Wir tun auch so,als wuerden wir noch andere Spiele spielen


----------



## rengaru (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 10.12.2006 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 10.12.2006 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie siehts mit CS aus? hab zwar nen guten Clan, aber evtl. könnt ich mir nur um dich zu nerven und zu verärgern, wechseln sogar vorstellen


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 10.12.2006 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit CS aus? hab zwar nen guten Clan, aber evtl. könnt ich mir nur um dich zu nerven und zu verärgern, wechseln sogar vorstellen


Du waerst dann ne Ein-Mann-Elite-Truppe


----------



## Lordnikon27 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 10.12.2006 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja... und ich könnte die vermutlich riesige warzone2100 Sektion verstärken


----------



## RamirezGoldEdition (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

auch HIER, soll es leute geben, die mich für eine nervensäge halten...


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 10.12.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fusch nicht in den Quotes rum!


----------



## rengaru (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 10.12.2006 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber selber


----------



## Lordnikon27 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 10.12.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hätt ich gar nich bemerkt, thx reng


----------



## DoktorX (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				RamirezGoldEdition am 10.12.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> auch HIER, soll es leute geben, die mich für eine nervensäge halten...


*meld*


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 10.12.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RamirezGoldEdition am 10.12.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das erste Komma nicht vollkommen falsch?Sowas ist total nervig 
He Doktor,ich seh grad,dass dein Lieblingsspiel laut Profil BF2 ist.Willste wieder in den Clan?Sogar dein Foren-Account existiert noch(glaube ich)


----------



## balduin2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Warum hat denn keiner die 222 gekennzeichnet  

Also: 222 (+4)


----------



## jongerg (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 10.12.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum hat denn keiner die 222 gekennzeichnet
> 
> Also: 222 (+4)


weil sowas absolut sinnlos ist


----------



## balduin2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 10.12.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 10.12.2006 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welchen Sinn hat denn ein Spamthread  ,oder das Leben  ...
So viele Fragen und keine Antworten


----------



## rengaru (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 10.12.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Sinn hat denn ein Spamthread  ,oder das Leben  ...
> So viele Fragen und keine Antworten



wenn du das wissen willst, dann musst du dir schon den thread durchlesen, der vom leben persönlich geschrieben wurde


----------



## jongerg (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 10.12.2006 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 10.12.2006 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das hast du aber schön gesagt


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 10.12.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 10.12.2006 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber er weiss auch nicht was das bedeutet.Das hat er aus nem Glueckskeks in seinem chinesischen Internetcafé


----------



## Nakir (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 10.12.2006 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denk, dass er meint, dass sich der andere da sich mal den GMZ durchlesen soll.


----------



## balduin2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 10.12.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der "andere" denkt grad das der Thread vom Leben ein bisschen von Alzheimer betroffen ist...


----------



## Nakir (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 10.12.2006 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Der "andere" denkt grad das der Thread vom Leben ein bisschen von Alzheimer betroffen ist...


Ey, eigentlich wollt ich dich "Affe" nennen, aber dachte, dass das im Forum vielleicht net so "lustig" rüber kommt wie im RL    



Und ka, was du mit deinem Post sonst sagen willst  :-o


----------



## balduin2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 10.12.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 10.12.2006 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab auch Ka was du mir damit sagen willst.
Ausser vielleicht das sich dein Mitteilungsvermögen in abwertenden Bezeichnungen und unterschwelligen Beschimpfungen (hast mich ja nicht direkt Affe genannt) erschöpft.

Also:
Erst lesen, dann verstehen und dann erst posten!


----------



## Nakir (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 10.12.2006 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch Ka was du mir damit sagen willst.
> Ausser vielleicht das sich dein Mitteilungsvermögen in abwertenden Bezeichnungen und unterschwelligen Beschimpfungen (hast mich ja nicht direkt Affe genannt) erschöpft.
> 
> Also:
> Erst lesen, dann verstehen und dann erst posten!


Wenn du das sagst, aber im Grunde ist das nur ne Bezeichnung für Leute/Menschen im Allgemeinen (so wie "du Penis") und auch net bös gemeint. Halt einfach just for fun... 

Aber es kann ja net jeder meinen niveauvollen Humor haben


----------



## balduin2 (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 10.12.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es kann ja net jeder meinen niveauvollen Humor haben


Ein Glück.


----------



## Nakir (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				balduin2 am 10.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 10.12.2006 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, immerhin teilen die meisten Hasen meinen Humor. Wenigstens ein bisschen. Als husch husch aus dem Thread


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 10.12.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, immerhin teilen die meisten Hasen meinen Humor. Wenigstens ein bisschen. Als husch husch aus dem Thread


Dein Humor ist 

Genau wie meiner


----------



## rengaru (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 10.12.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 10.12.2006 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hobby, du hast keinen humor  

aber harle auch nich 

damit passt das ja wieder


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 10.12.2006 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hobby, du hast keinen humor


Warum musst du nur immer Recht haben.Damit haette ich nie anfangen duerfen


----------



## DoktorX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

heut hab ich beim gewindebohren den gewindebohrer beim *heruasdrehen* abgebrohen.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 11.12.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> heut hab ich beim gewindebohren den gewindebohrer beim *heruasdrehen* abgebrohen.


Wie das :-o


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Was hat des eigentlich mit den komischen Hasen auf sich?


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Hasen = Rammler = notgeile User

Fazit: Club der not- und immergeilen User.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hasen = Rammler = Notgeile User


?
Ich hab immer so den eindruck dass das Hasenzeug eher iunter den jüngeren Mitgliedern der Community verbreitet ist.


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Edit: @Hasenbumsis. könnte mir mal ein gewiefter Haser dir rechten 2 Finger meines Avas durch 2 Hasenohren ersetzen? Ich kann das net...   

Auch wär so ne Rote Mütze was feines... *g*


Danke schon mal.   




			
				Murphy-Sepp am 11.12.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 11.12.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logisch, wir "Alten" sind ja auch nicht mehr so "geil"...


----------



## DoktorX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 11.12.2006 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 11.12.2006 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ichb weiss auch nicht  
Die sagen immer in der Bude das wenn ih etwas härter hält, soll ich halt bisschen fester drücken/drehen/ziehen. Abe rhabe immer angst das ich was kaputt mache. Dann heute beim herausdrehen wars halt ziemlich fest und ich habe dann halt mal ein bisschen mehr gedrückt. Dann zack, ich hatte den oberen Teil vom gewindebohrer in der Hand. ^^


----------



## DoktorX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: @Hasenbumsis. könnte mir mal ein gewiefter Haser dir rechten 2 Finger meines Avas durch 2 Hasenohren ersetzen? Ich kann das net...


Die rechten 2 Finger von DIR aus oder von IHR aus gesehen?



> Logisch, wir "Alten" sind ja auch nicht mehr so "geil"...



Du bist doch eh geil! hardwaregeil


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 11.12.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Die rechten 2 Finger von DIR aus oder von IHR aus gesehen?


Dachte mir schon ich hätte es präziser ausdrücken sollen.   
Die ohne Handschuh.  

Edit. Moment mal, bist du überhaupt ein staatlich geprüfter und zugelassener Hasenbumsi?  :-o


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit. Moment mal, bist du überhaupt ein staatlich geprüfter und zugelassener Hasenbumsi?  :-o


Nein, isser nicht.
Ich werd mich mal dran machen wenn ich meinen Auftrag als Subunternemer von Lordnikon bearbeitet hab.

Das wird Heute aber bestimmt nichts mehr, weil mich die Bahn mit ihren verspätungen zwei Stunden meines Lebens gekostet hat. Und fast wärens drei gewesen  



Edit: Wer findet das lustige in diesem Screen? 
http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/675/13372vq1.png


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wer findet das lustige in diesem Screen?
> http://img379.imageshack.us/img379/675/13372vq1.png



Das du den Internet explorer benutzt?    (wenn auch vermutlich nur auf Arbeit, steht ja groß druff...)
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 11.12.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das du den Internet explorer benutzt?    (wenn auch vermutlich nur auf Arbeit, steht ja groß druff...)
> cu Lordnikon27


Nope. Tipp: Such mal nach der T-Aktie :>



@Inu: Ach, irgendwie war mir fad...:
http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/401/1161772bunnylb2.jpg
+ Mütze:
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2210/1161772bunnyweihnachtenft6.jpg

Verbesserungsvorschläge werden nur noch bis 19:40 angenommen


----------



## DoktorX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit. Moment mal, bist du überhaupt ein staatlich geprüfter und zugelassener Hasenbumsi?  :-o


Nö. Du doch auch nicht 
und es heisst ja nur "hasen dominiert". Niht das es ein only hase/n/r Thread ist 

Harle Nakir: Kannst du mir auch irgendwas tolles basteln? Irgendwas mit einer roten mütze


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 11.12.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Harle Nakir: Kannst du mir auch irgendwas tolles basteln? Irgendwas mit einer roten mütze


Irgendwann mal. Vielleicht.


:>


----------



## bierchen (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 11.12.2006 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frist ist zwar abgelaufen, ich finde es trotzdem gut.

*sinnlose Wortverbindungen benutz*


----------



## TBrain (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 11.12.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 11.12.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moooment   

Es mag sein dass viele junge User dem Hasenclub beigetreten sind. Ich kann jedoch persönlich versichern, dass diese jüngeren durch ältere, erfahrener Haser quasi ständig unter Aufsicht sind. Nur so funktioniert der Hasenclub: Das Miteinander von Jung und "Alt" (  ). Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb konkurrierende Clubs, die ausschließlich von jungen Usern "bevölkert" sind nach spätestens einer Woche wieder verschwinden.


----------



## undergrounderX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 11.12.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb konkurrierende Clubs, die ausschließlich von jungen Usern "bevölkert" sind nach spätestens einer Woche wieder verschwinden.


Wer sagt ,dass sie verschwinden   
Sie sind immer noch da ,nur agieren sie versteckt per O-Mail um den finalen Schlag gegen uns auszuüben  :-o


----------



## jongerg (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 11.12.2006 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 11.12.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ich als Vorstand halte das das restliche mit meinem großen Alter, meiner großen Weisheit und meiner sehr hohen Reife dieses Jungvolk da schon im Zaun


----------



## TBrain (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 11.12.2006 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt??

ich zittere schon


----------



## TBrain (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				jongerg am 11.12.2006 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 11.12.2006 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

siehst du Sepp die "alten" agieren so geschickt, dass die jungen schon glauben selbst die Zügel in den Händen zu halten


----------



## undergrounderX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				TBrain am 11.12.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 11.12.2006 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer von euch beiden ist denn bitteschön im Vorstand und hat die Macht


----------



## bierchen (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> TBrain am 11.12.2006 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann gehörst Du also zu ihnen!? :o


----------



## undergrounderX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				bierchen am 11.12.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst du warum ich kein Hasen im Avatar hab. 
Ich bin euer Geheimagent und schnüffel die aus  :-o


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> @Inu: Ach, irgendwie war mir fad...:
> http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/401/1161772bunnylb2.jpg
> + Mütze:
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/2210/1161772bunnyweihnachtenft6.jpg
> ...



Vielen Dank. Es ehrt mich zutiefst das sie sich die Zeit genommen haben um sich meinen Bedürfnissen hinzugeben. Die Version mit dem Abbild einer Mütze ist auch relativ geeignet, auch wenn sich mir die Frage stellt, was die Mütze an den Fingern der linken Hand sucht. Aber OK, das mag in den Bräuchen ihrer Heimat begründet liegen. Wir hier auf dem Land bevorzugen Mützen auf dem Kopf, zumindest solange der Alkohol unser Blut noch nicht zu sehr verdünnt hat - den dann findet man auch hier die Mützen an doch mitunter wundersamen Stellen.

Was die Version mit den Ohren angeht, so möchte ich mich doch lieber zurück halten - und lediglich das Wort "lieblos" in den Raum werfen.

Dennoch danke ich ihnen von tiefstem Herzen für ihren Versuch, etwas, zu meiner Person passendes, anzufertigen.   

Fazit: ich werd ma guggn was ich aus den Pics gebastelt bekomm, sonst wird das (wahrscheinlich) eh nikkes...


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 11.12.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab immer so den eindruck dass das Hasenzeug eher iunter den jüngeren Mitgliedern der Community verbreitet ist.


Das ist das Internet,da spielt Alter fast keine Rolle.In der Tat bin ich 37 und arbeite bei der Deutschen Telekom AG als IT-Administrator,bin verheiratet und habe 2 Kinder.Mein Sohn ist 8 und meine Tochter 5.Alle beide nerven bis zum geht nicht mehr,aber man kann sie ja zur Oma schicken   .


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du warum ich kein Hasen im Avatar hab.
> Ich bin euer Geheimagent und schnüffel die aus  :-o


Ich vertrau dir   

Sag mal, wie magst du den Hasen eigentlich in deinen Ava eingebunden haben? Lordi hat mir ein paar Wünsche mit übermittelt, aber genauere Vorstellungen von dir hab ich jetzt noch net.  :-o


----------



## TBrain (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer von euch beiden ist denn bitteschön im Vorstand und hat die Macht



jong ist im Vorstand ... und ich hab die Macht


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Püh! Das nennt süsch kühnstlärische Frreihait sie dyllentantischer Künstlegasthenyker.

Da geh ych lieber wyder nach Fronkraich wo man noch etwas von Kultür versteht.





Spoiler



argh is das schwierig n franz. Dialekt in nen deutschen Text einzubauen


  
Außerdem hätte das mit dem Kopf net so ganz gepasst, da die Birne der netten Dame net mal komplett drauf ist. Wenn ich da ne Kappe draufsetzen will, sieht man ja net mal n viertel von dem Ding.


----------



## rengaru (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 11.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Murphy-Sepp am 11.12.2006 18:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und mein name ist kalr-rudolf, ich bin 40 und noch immer jungfrau. wohne noch immer bei meiner mami und hab keine freunde


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Und und und? Kann mans schon sehen?

Wenn nicht, "Strg+F5"...


Avatest.

Edit. 

naja, so klein, da sieht der "schlichte" Hase gerade noch OK aus... (auch wenn mir so Ohren wie die von Nakigs Ava lieber wären, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben...)


----------



## undergrounderX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am besten unten links in der Ecke ,dass die Ohren nicht über den Sitz rausgucken  
Achja wenne schonmal dabei bist ,kannst du dem Benicio Del Toro im Hintergrund diese eine Weinachtsmütze aufsetzen


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

>


  


Willste schwarze Ohren haben oder wie oder was? Sowas könnt man ja auch vor dem Auftrag sagen...  




@Undi: Heut wird das aba nüschts mehr. Denn Nakir steuert langsam das Bettchen an


----------



## undergrounderX (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Undi: Heut wird das aba nüschts mehr. Denn Nakir steuert langsam das Bettchen an


Macht nichts ich warte da über einen Monat drauf


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 11.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber dann ohne Mütze, oder?   




Man, dass man immer in ICQ aufgehalten werden muss


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Willste schwarze Ohren haben oder wie oder was? Sowas könnt man ja auch vor dem Auftrag sagen...


Naja, halt so wie von dir - mit so rotem (paßt so gut zu weihnachten) gekräusel drum.  :-o


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, halt so wie von dir - mit so rotem (paßt so gut zu weihnachten) gekräusel drum.  :-o


Wahhhh, das pascht goar ney zu weihnachde!!!!!!!!111111111111

Das sind Flammen aus der Hölle, die den Machtanspruch der Hasen unterstreichen sollen   


Du hast echt keine Ahnung...  




Und Überhaupt sind die Unique dem Künstler vorbehalten!


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				undergrounderX am 11.12.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 11.12.2006 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, hatte dir gesagt das ich formatieren musste und seitdem kein Photoshop mehr installiert hab.... hab dich ja gaaanz doill gern, aber so gern dann doch nicht, wegen dir photoshop neu zu installieren   
maaan, schreib morgen Chemie Schulaufgabe, des nervt langsam, hab keine Lust mehr, wird eh ne 5 oder ne 6... 
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## rengaru (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 11.12.2006 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> maaan, schreib morgen Chemie Schulaufgabe, des nervt langsam, hab keine Lust mehr, wird eh ne 5 oder ne 6...
> cu Lordnikon27


ich schreib morgen latein.

kriegen vor jeder arbeit ne liste voller vokabeln (da wir cäser lesen gibts ja keine vokabelverzeichnisse mehr im buch selber =/ ), die wir lernen solln +das basisvokabular. das basisvokabular kann ich so einigermaßen und die liste der vokabeln zum neu lernen, die tipp ich immer in word, ohne leerzeichen und so (nehmen zuviel platz weg  ), dann schriftgröße 6, ausdrucken und fertig ist der ideale spicker. 
gramatik kann ich auch so  





btw, hobby, komm mal on!


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 11.12.2006 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Überhaupt sind die Unique dem Künstler vorbehalten!


Isch han net jesacht dat isch dene jammelöhrcher wollt, sonder su wie dei sin.
Su änlisch, nit jenau dene. Jet dot net in dene jop rin?

Edit: *Fehler_gefixt*


----------



## Nakir (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Isch han net jesacht dat isch dene jammelöhrcher wollt, sonder su wie dei sin.
> Su änlisch, nit jenau dene. Jet dot net in dene jop rin?


Es gibbt ah naud ähnliches du keuhorn!


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 11.12.2006 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> btw, hobby, komm mal on!


Um Viertel nach 10.Ich gucke grade LOST,aber das scheint dir ned in die Birne zu gehen


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 11.12.2006 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 11.12.2006 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me 2, geht weiter    fernseher im Zimmer


----------



## INU-ID (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

.-.


----------



## rengaru (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 11.12.2006 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 11.12.2006 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immer diese blöden wortspiele


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 11.12.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 11.12.2006 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genial,oder?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 11.12.2006 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Um Viertel nach 10.Ich gucke grade LOST,aber das scheint dir ned in die Birne zu gehen


Na, was denkst du, wer/was ist Henry Gale?


Spoiler



Bin mir 100% sicher, das der einer von den andren ist, vor allem nach der Bemerkung zu Locke über Jack.....


Lost ist so hammer, hat mich schon ewig nichts mehr so neugierig gemacht   
naja, bin im Bett, muss fit sein für meine vergeigte Schuli morgen   
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 11.12.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, was denkst du, wer/was ist Henry Gale?


Ein anderer.Als naechstes entdeckt Locke(mit Glatze :o )CS auf dem Computer und laeuft zusammen mit Sawyer und Mr.Echo Amok.Dabei killen sie Jack,den einzigen Arzt und alle verrecken klaeglich.



Spoiler



Oder es geht genauso langweilig und nichts-erklaerend weiter wie immer,was grade das tolle an der Sendung ist


----------



## DoktorX (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				INU-ID am 11.12.2006 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hier auf dem Land bevorzugen Mützen auf dem Kopf, zumindest solange der Alkohol unser Blut noch nicht zu sehr verdünnt hat - den dann findet man auch hier die Mützen an doch mitunter wundersamen Stellen.


 


scheiss tastatur


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Wo seida? :-o


----------



## r3tr0 (13. Dezember 2006)

*2. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 13.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo seida? :-o


hier


----------



## Nakir (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 2. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				r3tr0 am 13.12.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hobby-Aufruester am 13.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*auch da ist*


Gott war das heute fad auf der arbeit. ungefähr eine bis zwei stunden gearbeitet und der rest war leerlauf -.-




*auf mein 24" LCD von Dell wart*


----------



## DoktorX (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 2. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Lol!!!

Timo - einer aus meiner Bude - hat gestern erzählt, dass sein Windows irgendeine Fehlermeldung wegen dem Ordner *System 32* gebracht hat.
Dann startet er Regedit und *löscht* die Einträge von System 32 und den Ordner selber auch. Dann startet plötzlich der PC neu und beim Anmelden schaltet er sich immer selber ab. 

 

*ich will Bass! ProGamer G500 aufdreh. Seeed - Aufstehen anschmeiss*
Boah rumst das


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 2. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DoktorX am 13.12.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Lol!!!
> 
> Timo - einer aus meiner Bude - hat gestern erzählt, dass sein Windows irgendeine Fehlermeldung wegen dem Ordner *System 32* gebracht hat.
> Dann startet er Regedit und *löscht* die Einträge von System 32 und den Ordner selber auch. Dann startet plötzlich der PC neu und beim Anmelden schaltet er sich immer selber ab.



  Das ist ja auch mal toll 

Mir verkrepelt mein Windoof grade mal wieder.Mal sehen ob ich's retten kann 

Konnte's ned retten,aber neu installieren  
Wie schoen


----------



## rengaru (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 2. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

wird unser toller thread jetzt wieder geschlossen?  


*vom thread verabschied*


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 2. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 14.12.2006 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wird unser toller thread jetzt wieder geschlossen?
> 
> 
> *vom thread verabschied*



mal schaun, schien hier ja weniger erwünscht zu sein (siehe Mister-10s Thread) 



Spoiler



wobei: Mister-10s threads würd ich als Sternchen auch einfach so löschen, ohne sie überhaupt zu lesen  


ist evtl. eh besser, dann ist im eigentlichen Thread mehr los


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

darf man mitmachen? sollange dieses hasenzeugz draußen bleibt ...


DawnHaseScream is tooof ^^


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

hab ich was verpasst?
da existiert ein gmzderivat, und keiner sagt was bald 2 wochen dahin, und das schlimmst: ich merks nichmal *heul*

und der gmz lässt sich schon weide rnich laden *doppelheul*

und, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe is des ein pcgHfred, der im pcgHforum is, aber irendwie hab ich den im pcgGdWforum gefundne *nich raff*


----------



## Avenga (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Fraggerick am 14.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich was verpasst?
> da existiert ein gmzderivat, und keiner sagt was bald 2 wochen dahin, und das schlimmst: ich merks nichmal *heul*
> 
> und der gmz lässt sich schon weide rnich laden *doppelheul*
> ...



die grenzen zwischen den dimensionen zerbrechen, und die dämonenhorden stürmen aus den abgründen der pcgh hervor, um die blühende landschaft der pcg zu vernichten!


----------



## Dimebag (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Avenga am 14.12.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 14.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wollte euch nur gewarnt haben:

Dieser Thread ist bald zu, da ja jetzt wieder gespiegelt wird. Von daher, postet was das Zeug hält so lange es dieses Gerät hier noch gibt  , denn danach wird der GMZ wieder zur einzigen Spielwiese. 

Mal gucken auf wie viele Posts es dieser Thread hier noch bringt.


----------



## r3tr0 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Dann ist im alten Thread endlich wieder mehr los 



Spoiler



Trotzdem schade um den Thread


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Los,die 1000 schaffen wir noch


----------



## balduin2 (14. Dezember 2006)

*SPAMMEN!!*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 14.12.2006 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Los,die 1000 schaffen wir noch


Na dann los!


----------



## TBrain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				r3tr0 am 14.12.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann ist im alten Thread endlich wieder mehr los



genau   

außerdem ist man da mehr unter sich. Den Anderen findet nicht gleich jeder Hampel und Pampel


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Dimebag am 14.12.2006 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte euch nur gewarnt haben:
> 
> Dieser Thread ist bald zu, da ja jetzt wieder gespiegelt wird. Von daher, postet was das Zeug hält so lange es dieses Gerät hier noch gibt  , denn danach wird der GMZ wieder zur einzigen Spielwiese.
> 
> Mal gucken auf wie viele Posts es dieser Thread hier noch bringt.


Doof. Der GMZ is doch eh am Ende. Also von den Ladezeiten, bzw. den Timeouts.


----------



## Atropa (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 14.12.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Doof. Der GMZ is doch eh am Ende. Also von den Ladezeiten, bzw. den Timeouts.



Dann löschen wir halt den GMZ, wo ist das Problem...?!


----------



## rengaru (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 14.12.2006 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der gmz ist tradition!


wenn dann muss der hier weg!


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 14.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die sollten beide bleiben *g*


----------



## Atropa (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 14.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Intern läuft gerade eine Abstimmung und heiß geführte Diskussion darüber....eigentlich dürfte ich ja nichts sagen, aber es sieht nicht gut für den GMZ aus.


----------



## TBrain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 14.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du und Nakir euch nicht einigen könnt, werden eben beide gelöscht  

*Mail an Sternie schreib*


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 14.12.2006 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versteh ich auch nicht... 

Ich mein mir ist es Wurst welcher jetzt gelöscht wird. Hab eh damit gerechnet, dass der hier gelöscht wird, wenn die Foren doch wieder gespiegelt werden.



Fai wär es doch, wenn wir beide löschen würden, oder?  :-o


----------



## quintus2 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 14.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist es egal, ich war eben beim Frisör.


----------



## Atropa (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				quintus2 am 14.12.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es egal, ich war eben beim Frisör.



Gratz.


----------



## rengaru (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



könnte man dann nciht wenigstens den hier GMZ nennen und den startpost so editieren, dass dort das selbe wie im GMZ-Startpost stand?


----------



## jongerg (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Ich als GMZler und Haser kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden. Der GMZ ist einfach was besodneres was nicht einfach so ersetzt werden kann. Allerdings macht er in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr wirklich Spaß, da er nicht mehr läd usw.

Ich tendiere dazu, vom alten loszulassen und neue bessere Wege einzuschlagen.

btw. Deutsche Bahn suckt  

ahja fast vergessen: Der GMZ *MUSS!* dann aber in die HoF


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				rengaru am 14.12.2006 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte man dann nciht wenigstens den hier GMZ nennen und den startpost so editieren, dass dort das selbe wie im GMZ-Startpost stand?


Ich, in meiner Funktion als Verteter des gesamten Vorstandes, habe diesbezüglich keinerlei Einwände. Wir haben ja schließlich noch unsren KiZo-Thread, und würden diesen hier großzügiger Weise den GMZlern (unsren Brüdern im Geiste) überlassen.


----------



## Christian2510 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Das Teil hier gehört mir.
Wann hier was und wie geschlossen wird, bestimme ich.


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Christian2510 am 14.12.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil hier gehört mir.
> Wann hier was und wie geschlossen wird, bestimme ich.



grössenwahn?


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 14.12.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, in meiner Funktion als Verteter des gesamten Vorstandes, habe diesbezüglich keinerlei Einwände


War das nicht bierchen :-o 


GMZ 4 HOF


----------



## Atropa (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Christian2510 am 14.12.2006 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil hier gehört mir.
> Wann hier was und wie geschlossen wird, bestimme ich.



m0wl


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 14.12.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> War das nicht bierchen :-o


Erschreckend wie ungebildet die heutige Hasen-Jugend doch ist...
Bierchen ist Vorstandsvorsitzender.

Da anscheind kein anderer Vorstandskollege anwesend war, habe ich im Namen des gesamten Vorstands gesprochen. War also dessen Vertreter. Und Herr Jongerg hat, in seiner Funktion als weiteres Vorstandsmitglied, meinem Vorstoß weitestgehend zugestimmt.
Zumal sowieso Stimmen laut wurden, dass wir unsre Nachrichten doch wieder in das KiZo-Forum verschieben könnten, da der alte Hasen-Thread langsam auszusterben droht.


----------



## DoktorX (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Hobby-Aufruester am 14.12.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 14.12.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bierchen ist afaik der mega boss der haser

btw lasst uns PCGHlern den "1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH" und uns PCGlern den GMZ!!


----------



## DoktorX (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

scheisse. 2 tabs mit anworten offen. habe bei beiden auf absenden gedrückt.


----------



## BlackDead (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Atropa am 14.12.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> rengaru am 14.12.2006 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das klingt so als würde das GMZ geschlossen und wird anschließend in die Hall of Fame geschoben?  :-o
Aber mir ist das prinzipiell egal aber ich glaube das Forum braucht schon seine eigene Spamspielwiese.


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				BlackDead am 14.12.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich glaube das Forum braucht schon seine eigene Spamspielwiese.


Naja, du stehst so zusagen auf der Neuen


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

ich bin für anarchie ..hab ich das schon erwähnt ^^


----------



## BlackDead (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Nakir am 14.12.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 14.12.2006 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Der verschwindet doch bald wieder.  
Wenn es aber ein neue Spamspielwiese beteilige ich mich vielleicht auch mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Beiträgen.


----------



## alexgo (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

Wovon hängt das denn jetzt ab? (Wann der hier dicht ist)


----------



## ananas45 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

o.O Wieso wird der PCG-Forum jetzt wieder von PCGH-Threads überflutet?   

hlfäää


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				ananas45 am 14.12.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> o.O Wieso wird der PCG-Forum jetzt wieder von PCGH-Threads überflutet?
> 
> hlfäää



welch perverser gedanke 


noch mehr brillenträger mit hautunreinheiten ^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DawnHellscream am 14.12.2006 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 14.12.2006 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
*sich auch verwewigen will im 3ten geschlossenen Thread mit nem Beitrag von mir drin*


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				ananas45 am 14.12.2006 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> o.O Wieso wird der PCG-Forum jetzt wieder von PCGH-Threads überflutet?
> 
> hlfäää


wir wehren uns wacker


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				Fraggerick am 14.12.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 14.12.2006 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau ..bau ne schutzmauer auf ....der rest hebt Schützengräben aus


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DawnHellscream am 14.12.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> genau ..bau ne schutzmauer auf ....der rest hebt Schützengräben aus


Aber bitte hinter der Mauer


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (14. Dezember 2006)

*Baut Tempel für ihn, den einzig wahren Toten Troll*



			
				alexgo am 14.12.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon hängt das denn jetzt ab? (Wann der hier dicht ist)



Alles egal.
Nutzen wir die Zeit um die Machverhältnisse zu kippen ....

Ich erhebe mich zum obersten Gott und unterwerfe euch.

HCT (nicht zu verwechseln mit THC) bringt den Sieg.

Kniet nieder vor meiner Macht !!!









Spoiler



Versuchen kann man es ja mal ...


----------



## ananas45 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				DawnHellscream am 14.12.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Fraggerick am 14.12.2006 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aye aye sir!


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (14. Dezember 2006)

*Der Tempel steht noch nicht ...*



			
				ananas45 am 14.12.2006 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> DawnHellscream am 14.12.2006 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, hört nicht auf ihn.
Er gehört zu den falschen Götzen.

Er will euch in den Rücken fallen.

Baut zuerst einen Tempel.

Vernichtet die falschen Tribunal Göt... ach nein das war Morrowind....

Das war das letzte mal, dass ich euch auf den wahren Weg zur Glückseeligkeit hingewiesen habe.
Das Schicksal liegt in euren Händen.

Wenn nicht sollt ihr alle verflucht sein. *In komischer Rauchwolke verschwind*


----------



## bierchen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				alexgo am 14.12.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon hängt das denn jetzt ab? (Wann der hier dicht ist)


Von mir. Bin noch am Formulieren der Close-Message.


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der Tempel steht noch nicht ...*

Der alte Gott ist im Rauch verschwunden.

Das Alte und Morsche, die HCT-Herrschaft, ist zusammengebrochen. Es lebe das Neue, es lebe die Hasen Republik!“


----------



## balduin2 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> alexgo am 14.12.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lass dir Zeit...die haben wir


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> alexgo am 14.12.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du kansnt ja woll unmöglich einen hasen tread schliesen 
wie sähe das denn aus?


----------



## BlackDead (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				King-of-Pain am 14.12.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ein vernünftige Aktion.


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Der Tempel steht noch nicht ...*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 14.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ananas45 am 14.12.2006 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*htc hinterrücks abmeuchel *


schnelll...sandsäcke !!!!


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: 1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*



			
				BlackDead am 14.12.2006 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 14.12.2006 19:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin dafür, das wir erstma thc, äähm, hct (warum t und nich d?) in der fpeife rauchen


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (14. Dezember 2006)

*Die Reinkarnation*



			
				DawnHellscream am 14.12.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HateCrewDeathtroll am 14.12.2006 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitat(Wer errät von Wem, kriegt ein Lachsei): "Fool, I´m a god - How can you kill a god ?"


----------



## bierchen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*

*close*


----------



## balduin2 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *close*


Geht ja gar nicht...du bist zu kreativ


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *close*



und das musst du so umständlich formulieren? 

hrhr imemr noch offen


----------



## algiordino (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *close*




oha , so tiefsinnig wie das ist, verstehe ich voll und ganz, warum du so lange zum formulieren brauchtest


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Die Reinkarnation*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 14.12.2006 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat(Wer errät von Wem, kriegt ein Lachsei): "Fool, I´m a god - How can you kill a god ?"


Dagoth Ur?


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *close*


Äh, passiert da jetzt noch was?


----------



## bierchen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *close*



Es war einmal ein schlauer User. Als PCGH ein eigene, von PCG abgespaltene Community bekam, handelte er schnell, und wollte hier einen legendären PCG-Thread kopieren. Doch wie sich herausstellte, war er nur vermeintlich schlau. Denn das Eingangsposting stand der lebenden Legende in allem nach. Aber dennoch, der Spamdrang in der Community war zu groß, zu groß um sich die Chance auf Spamposting entgehen zu lassen. Schon bald kamen auch noch Hasen aus einer anderen Comm angehoppelt und beanspruchten den Thread als Außenstelle für sich.
Doch das Ende war nahe. Beide Communities waren wieder vereint und die billige Kopie musste nun plötzlich mit dem Original konkurrieren - und verlieren. Die mit strenger Hand waltende Sternträgerschaft entscheidet, dass ein Spamthread pro Community reichen muss. 



Spoiler



Mistkerle, allesamt


 


Edit: Ey, das Closen dieses Threads ist ein überaus schwieriger Prozess, das versteht ihr nicht!


----------



## balduin2 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der is für PCGH


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*1. Offizieller Hase/n/r Thread #PCGH*

*titel änder* ^^


----------



## bierchen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				balduin2 am 14.12.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, der GMZ wird geschlossen.


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 14.12.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muhaha  
was woll ZAM dazu sagt? *g*


----------



## balduin2 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 14.12.2006 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann hopp hop...der lädt eh immer so ewig...der is total lame


----------



## bierchen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				King-of-Pain am 14.12.2006 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wär schon nicht schlecht, wenn der Langhaarzottel überhaupt mal wieder was von sich gibt. *g*


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wär schon nicht schlecht, wenn der Langhaarzottel überhaupt mal wieder was von sich gibt. *g*


*mal wieder n Flame zwischen euch sehen will*


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				Nakir am 14.12.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was passiert den jetzt?


----------



## Fraggerick (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 14.12.2006 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahrscheinlich im kaffeesatz erstickt ^^


----------



## Nakir (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				King-of-Pain am 14.12.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert den jetzt?


KoP, sowas verstehst du nicht.
Hier wird Politik auf höchstem Niveau gespielt. Also viel Tam Tam aber keine Taten


----------



## Hobby-Aufruester (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				Nakir am 14.12.2006 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird Politik auf höchstem Niveau gespielt. Also viel Tam Tam aber keine Taten


Sogar mit falschen Versprechungen


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				Fraggerick am 14.12.2006 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAS war mein Wunsch an Rossi ..anscheinend ist es ganz gut gelaufen 


aber nach der letzten pcgames DvD ist er wohl immernoch dabei siene blutelfe auf level 10 zu leveln ...und toll ,wenn man slebst in der DvD noch Zam genannt wird


----------



## Christian2510 (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*

Der Thread hier wird ab sofort kostenpflichtig.
Für jedes Posting also bitte ab sofort 1,20 Euro + MwSt an mich entrichten.
Danke.


----------



## bierchen (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: R.I.P. Hasen-Außenstelle*



			
				bierchen am 14.12.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> bierchen am 14.12.2006 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soderla, da meine Spiegeleier jetzt fertig sind, kann ich ruhigen Gewissens hier dicht machen. Bitte den Spam ab sofort wieder in den GMZ. Danke.


----------

